

InboxSDK for Gmail hits 2.5M end users - alooPotato
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/14/with-2-5m-end-users-streak-looks-to-build-a-development-kit-for-the-gmail-platform/

======
brianglick
I'm curious - what are the most popular use cases you see leveraging the SDK?

~~~
alooPotato
We see 3 big types of customers:

1) Consumer companies who want to integrate their product into gmail (for a
better UX and better for retention). The use cases here mainly revolve around
sending and receiving rich content (i.e. gifs from giphy or dropbox preview
links, etc).

2) Enterprise companies who want their users to have easy access to the data
right inside Gmail alongside emails. Typically, this is a CRM (like Streak) or
a hiring tool (that shows candidate history right next to the emails from
them)

3) Internal Only tools - typically tools that help internal users with daily
workflow automation.

